# Tattoo Painful to pups?



## Mandy (May 29, 2013)

Hi Again,

My pup will be tattooed 2 days before he comes home. Does anyone know how long his ear will be tender? 
Thanks! Mandy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our boy is tattooed (on the inside of left ear) got him like that. I never gave it much thought, was tattooed few days after birth, breeder said. 
She doesn't microchip, though. Something about the chip may move from between the sholder blades (her opinion).


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

All tat's keep clean daily never scub

there is slight risks for infections but rare

I used( Hibiclens) antimicrobial' antiseptic' 



any good drug store supports this product and hospitals as well

morning and night very light and keep it dry

Max tender 2 weeks unless it gets infected

with some luck days

make sure they were masks and gloves and disposable needles

the risks go way down with this process

autoclave cell level cleaner of all tools a must as well


----------



## mrmra (Jul 18, 2013)

Huh, I'm curious about this. Was going to microchip during the next trip to the vet. Tattoos better? What do they look like?


----------

